# New Outbackers



## cherts (Apr 17, 2007)

Just used our new 27RSDS trailer this past weekend!! This is our 3rd trailer--had a tent trailer, then a Jayco hybrid Kiwi, now the Outback. My husband and I love it!!







The grandkids helped initiate it. Had been reading your modifications before purchasing and this weekend confirmed some of what we need to do. We live in Oregon and as you all know it is a little wet, so having the hard-sided pull-out bed with an indoor bed works so much better for us. Thanks to all of you for your suggestions and helpful info. By the way, when camping on the Oregon coast this weekend, saw 2 other Outbacks at the campground we were at.


----------



## microspouse (Apr 11, 2007)

From one PNW newbie to another










WELCOME!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome, Welcome, Welcome!









Congratulations on the new camper, and on already having used it.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome cherts to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 27RSDS So glad to hear you both love it









Don


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Welcome.....yeah, another PNW Outbacker!!!

Make sure to check out the Western Rally in Zion!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the successful camping trip.

Good to see more Oregon Outbackers!!!

I'll be at Fort Stevens this weekend...come on out and say hello.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Congrats on your 27!!! We were stayed just outside Depoe Bay this weekend @ the Sea and Sand. We saw one older outback in our park and one on I-84 on the way home. If you are intrested the PNW Spring Rally is coming up in just over a week. Here is a link to the info: PNW Spring Rally

Scott


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi cherts
















to Outbackers! 
AND Congratulations on your new 27rsds! 

As Crismon4 said, make sure to check out the Western Region Outbackers Rally  in Zion, Utah this summer...we'd love to have you join us there


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new Trailer








Welcome to Outbackers.com









Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to the fun!

Enjoy your new trailer.

Mark


----------



## C Ware (Mar 19, 2007)

Welcome and congrats on the Outback.

Carlton


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

AWESOME floor plan...









Congratulations!

MaeJae


----------



## cherts (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the welcome! This site is fantastic!! Have a question--When looking around in the site, I found a mention of a new campground in OR scheduled to open this summer. Now, however, I can't find the post anywhere. Does anyone know the name of the new campground? Thanks


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome from another Oregon Camper! Hope to see ya pulling around soon!


----------

